# Tactics of the CRESCENT MOON



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 15, 2008)

I bought this book at the MCX, I have not been able to put it down… Damn good book, covers past and present militant Muslim combat methods. Gives history references of where the tactics and methods originated… Worth the $14.95 I spent on it…

http://www.lewrockwell.com/lind/lind47.html

Tactics Of The Crescent Moon.
Written by H. John Poole


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 15, 2008)

I had a different opinion of the book, but my opinion appears to be in the minority.  I'm glad you found it useful.


----------

